
Running Kubernetes Example on CoreOS, Part 1 - kohlerm
https://coreos.com/blog/running-kubernetes-example-on-CoreOS-part-1/
======
kohlerm
doesn't work for me:

< -h [http://127.0.0.1:8080](http://127.0.0.1:8080) -c kubernetes-
coreos/pods/redis.json create /pods F0711 00:42:59.424059 03183
kubecfg.go:182] Got request error: Status: failure (
api.Status{JSONBase:api.JSONBase{Kind:"", ID:"", CreationTimestamp:"",
SelfLink: "", ResourceVersion:0x0}, Status:"failure", Details:"failed to find
fit for api. Pod{JSONBase:api.JSONBase{Kind:\"\", ID:\"redis\",
CreationTimestamp:\"\", SelfL ink:\"\", ResourceVersion:0x0},
Labels:map[string]string{\"name\":\"redis\"}, De
siredState:api.PodState{Manifest:api.ContainerManifest{Version:\"v1beta1\",
ID:\ "redis\", Volumes:[]api.Volume(nil),
Containers:[]api.Container{api.Container{Na me:\"redis\",
Image:\"dockerfile/redis\", Command:[]string(nil), WorkingDir:\"\" ,
Ports:[]api.Port{api.Port{Name:\"\", HostPort:6379, ContainerPort:6379, Protoc
ol:\"\", HostIP:\"\"}}, Env:[]api.EnvVar(nil), Memory:0, CPU:0,
VolumeMounts:[]a pi.VolumeMount(nil),
LivenessProbe:api.LivenessProbe{Enabled:false, Type:\"\", H
TTPGet:api.HTTPGetProbe{Path:\"\", Port:\"\", Host:\"\"},
InitialDelaySeconds:0} }}}, Status:\"\", Host:\"\", HostIP:\"\",
Info:api.PodInfo(nil)}, CurrentState:a
pi.PodState{Manifest:api.ContainerManifest{Version:\"\", ID:\"\",
Volumes:[]api. Volume(nil), Containers:[]api.Container(nil)}, Status:\"\",
Host:\"\", HostIP:\" \", Info:api.PodInfo(nil)}}", Code:500})

~~~
kohlerm
hmm redis still seems to work

